
Forestdb: A repository for generative models - pizza
http://forestdb.org/
======
binarymax
This is very interesting, and a good collection of algorithms. But before
digging I didn't know what Church [0] was, and took me a while to figure out
that this is what the algorithms are written in. You may want to put a note on
the page somewhere for those new to the language.

[0]
[http://projects.csail.mit.edu/church/wiki/Church](http://projects.csail.mit.edu/church/wiki/Church)

------
rashkov
For context: [https://probmods.org](https://probmods.org) "In this book, we
explore the probabilistic approach to cognitive science, which models learning
and reasoning as inference in complex probabilistic models. In particular, we
examine how a broad range of empirical phenomena in cognitive science
(including intuitive physics, concept learning, causal reasoning, social
cognition, and language understanding) can be modeled using a functional
probabilistic programming language called Church."

------
brudgers
The Github repository because the link on the page returns 404:
[https://github.com/forestdb/forestdb.org](https://github.com/forestdb/forestdb.org)

------
anc84
This is not about procedural 3D models but something unspecified I have no
clue about.

~~~
dandermotj
It is about generative models - models that let us draw samples from
complicated distributions.

